# My ammunition Factory.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Do I reload?









My Shop










My reloading Bench









Loaded Ammo

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Do you have AC? It must get hot in there and that's not good for the ammo.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, its not air conditioned, but it seldom gets over 105~110 degrees here. And it stays cooler than my previous building. If that amount of heat ever hurt it, I couldn't notice it.

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's still a great setup.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> It's still a great setup.


+1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice place  :-D


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice, neat setup. I like it.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My ammunition factory..............*

I'm especially proud of this set-up. Like most of you other gentlemen on this forum, I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth. There were many concessions I had to make over the years, and my loading was done "kitchen table" style, then to a tumble down, home-made metal building that I limped along with for many years. When "Hurricane Elvis" hit Memphis three years ago, I finally scraped up enough funds to pour a concrete slab and do everything Wright.

So, if you're anywhere along that path, here's hoping your time will come real soon.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's a very pleasant wish there Bob. On behalf of all of us, Thank you! :smt023 

One of these days I'll take and post a picture of my set up. It is nothing compared to yours! :smt022 
You'll laugh, but it works really quit well... :smt044


----------

